# New Vauxhall VX220....



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Lotus inspired apparently due out 24th March .....I like it  ! Whats all your thoughts? ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I think you'll find some interestiong comment over here http://www.vx220.org.uk ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't care I still lurve it ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Actually if I am honest I don't usually like Vauxhalls I hate them LOL ! :-*


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I think you'll find we love it too


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Whilst driving to work on the M40 north the other day I went past 2 transporters carrying VXs. One of them had two VX turbo's on the back.

Didn't realise they were in production yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

;D !!!!!!


----------

